# Value of Kicker Seperates / Old School



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

*Value of Kicker Seperates (Old School)*

I have been going through boxes of old audio equipment that I have been 'rat holing' for years and found a set of old school 4" Kicker Seperates. Does anyone have an idea of the value of these? I was going to list them here ...or on Ebay ...but have no idea where to start. Or ...is anyone interested in stuff like this anymore?

http://www.catmanisgod.com/ebay/kicker1.jpg

http://www.catmanisgod.com/ebay/kicker2.jpg

thanks,

>^..^<


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

I was trying to sell a set of 4 inch kicker resolution components on here for 40 shipped and no one was biting so I put them up in the "maybe Ill use this someday" pile


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

King Nothing said:


> I was trying to sell a set of 4 inch kicker resolution components on here for 40 shipped and no one was biting so I put them up in the "maybe Ill use this someday" pile


Thanks ...I have realized that these are nothing that I'll ever use ...might as well let them go to someone that will use them. I've 'rat holed' stuff for too long.

>^..^<


----------



## deadbeat son (Feb 24, 2008)

I picked up a similar set of old-school RF Audiophile 4"s on ebay for about $10 + shipping.

-JP


----------

